# Win32:Malware-gen shown in avast as virus?



## pokerpoopy (Oct 15, 2009)

Hi, I'm new to this forum, but hopefully you guys can help me out.

When I open a program called HoldemManager, which I've used for years and has been fine, suddenly avast tells me that a virus is found.

I moved to chest, and it says it's this: Win32:Malware-gen

I ran malwarebytes' Anti-Malware and it didn't notice anything wrong.

I tried to re-open my program, and everytime I do, it detects the virus again and doesn't let me open the program, which I need to do everyday.

Here is the logfile I got from hijackthis:

Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.2
Scan saved at 2:12:59 PM, on 10/15/2009
Platform: Windows XP SP3 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v7.00 (7.00.6000.16915)
Boot mode: Normal

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\Ati2evxx.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Windows Defender\MsMpEng.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\Ati2evxx.exe
C:\Program Files\Avast4\aswUpdSv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\Program Files\Avast4\ashServ.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\stsystra.exe
C:\Program Files\Intel\Intel Matrix Storage Manager\iaanotif.exe
C:\Program Files\Microsoft IntelliType Pro\type32.exe
C:\Program Files\Microsoft IntelliPoint\point32.exe
C:\Program Files\Windows Defender\MSASCui.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\LogiShrd\LComMgr\Communications_Helper.exe
C:\Program Files\HP\HP Software Update\HPWuSchd2.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jusched.exe
C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Pure Networks Shared\Platform\nmctxth.exe
C:\Program Files\Linksys\Linksys Wireless Manager\LinksysWirelessManager.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Avast4\ashDisp.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
C:\Program Files\AIM6\aim6.exe
C:\WINDOWS\ehome\RMSysTry.exe
C:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\hpqtra08.exe
C:\WINDOWS\eHome\ehRecvr.exe
C:\WINDOWS\eHome\ehSched.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Intel\Intel Matrix Storage Manager\iaantmon.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jqs.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\LogiShrd\LVCOMSER\LVComSer.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\LogiShrd\LVMVFM\LVPrcSrv.exe
C:\Program Files\M-Audio\M-Audio Micro\MAUSBMRInst.exe
C:\Program Files\M-Audio MA_CMIDI\MA_CMIDI_Inst.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\ehome\RMSvc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\TUProgSt.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\LogiShrd\LVCOMSER\LVComSer.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Pure Networks Shared\Platform\nmsrvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Intel\IntelDH\Intel(R) Quick Resume Technology\ELService.exe
C:\Program Files\AIM6\aolsoftware.exe
C:\Program Files\Avast4\ashMaiSv.exe
C:\Program Files\Avast4\ashWebSv.exe
C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\dllhost.exe
C:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\hpqSTE08.exe
C:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\hpqbam08.exe
C:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\hpqgpc01.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jucheck.exe
C:\Program Files\PokerStars\PokerStars.exe
C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office12\EXCEL.EXE
C:\Program Files\Avast4\ashChest.exe
C:\Program Files\HijackThis\HijackThis.exe

R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
O2 - BHO: CBrowserHelperObject Object - {CA6319C0-31B7-401E-A518-A07C3DB8F777} - c:\Program Files\BAE\BAE.dll
O2 - BHO: JQSIEStartDetectorImpl - {E7E6F031-17CE-4C07-BC86-EABFE594F69C} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\lib\deploy\jqs\ie\jqs_plugin.dll
O2 - BHO: HP Smart BHO Class - {FFFFFFFF-CF4E-4F2B-BDC2-0E72E116A856} - C:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\Smart Web Printing\hpswp_BHO.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SigmatelSysTrayApp] stsystra.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [IAAnotif] C:\Program Files\Intel\Intel Matrix Storage Manager\iaanotif.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [type32] "C:\Program Files\Microsoft IntelliType Pro\type32.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [IntelliPoint] "C:\Program Files\Microsoft IntelliPoint\point32.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Windows Media Connect 2] "C:\Program Files\Windows Media Connect 2\wmccfg.exe" /StartQuiet
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Windows Defender] "C:\Program Files\Windows Defender\MSASCui.exe" -hide
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LogitechCommunicationsManager] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\LogiShrd\LComMgr\Communications_Helper.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HP Software Update] C:\Program Files\HP\HP Software Update\HPWuSchd2.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [hpqSRMon] C:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\hpqSRMon.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] "C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jusched.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [iTunesHelper] "C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [nmctxth] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Pure Networks Shared\Platform\nmctxth.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Linksys Wireless Manager] "C:\Program Files\Linksys\Linksys Wireless Manager\LinksysWirelessManager.exe" /cm /min /lcid 1033
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [avast!] C:\PROGRA~1\Avast4\ashDisp.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Malwarebytes Anti-Malware (reboot)] "C:\Program Files\Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware\mbam.exe" /runcleanupscript
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Aim6] "C:\Program Files\AIM6\aim6.exe" /d locale=en-US ee://aol/imApp
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-21-3983966009-3434445867-461983670-1008\..\Run: [DellSupport] "C:\Program Files\Dell Support\DSAgnt.exe" /startup (User 'postgres')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-18\..\Run: [DWQueuedReporting] "C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\MICROS~1\DW\dwtrig20.exe" -t (User 'SYSTEM')
O4 - HKUS\.DEFAULT\..\Run: [DWQueuedReporting] "C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\MICROS~1\DW\dwtrig20.exe" -t (User 'Default user')
O4 - Global Startup: Extender Resource Monitor.lnk = C:\WINDOWS\ehome\RMSysTry.exe
O4 - Global Startup: HP Digital Imaging Monitor.lnk = C:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\hpqtra08.exe
O9 - Extra button: PokerStars - {3AD14F0C-ED16-4e43-B6D8-661B03F6A1EF} - C:\Program Files\PokerStars\PokerStarsUpdate.exe
O9 - Extra button: Research - {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - C:\PROGRA~1\MI1933~1\Office12\REFIEBAR.DLL
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - C:\WINDOWS\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: @xpsp3res.dll,-20001 - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - C:\WINDOWS\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe
O16 - DPF: {6E32070A-766D-4EE6-879C-DC1FA91D2FC3} (MUWebControl Class) - http://update.microsoft.com/microsoftupdate/v6/V5Controls/en/x86/client/muweb_site.cab?1151723024593
O16 - DPF: {8AD9C840-044E-11D1-B3E9-00805F499D93} (Java Runtime Environment 1.6.0) - http://dl8-cdn-09.sun.com/s/ESD7/JS...f/&filename=jinstall-6u13-windows-i586-jc.cab
O16 - DPF: {D27CDB6E-AE6D-11CF-96B8-444553540000} (Shockwave Flash Object) - http://fpdownload2.macromedia.com/get/flashplayer/current/swflash.cab
O16 - DPF: {E06E2E99-0AA1-11D4-ABA6-0060082AA75C} (GpcContainer Class) - https://aimprods01.webex.com/client/v_mywebex-mwmtricon/mywebex/ieatgpc.cab
O18 - Filter: x-sdch - {B1759355-3EEC-4C1E-B0F1-B719FE26E377} - (no file)
O22 - SharedTaskScheduler: auditioned - {44e670f2-d57b-4815-a576-955d17dbbf2d} - (no file)
O23 - Service: avast! iAVS4 Control Service (aswUpdSv) - ALWIL Software - C:\Program Files\Avast4\aswUpdSv.exe
O23 - Service: Ati HotKey Poller - ATI Technologies Inc. - C:\WINDOWS\system32\Ati2evxx.exe
O23 - Service: avast! Antivirus - ALWIL Software - C:\Program Files\Avast4\ashServ.exe
O23 - Service: avast! Mail Scanner - ALWIL Software - C:\Program Files\Avast4\ashMaiSv.exe
O23 - Service: avast! Web Scanner - ALWIL Software - C:\Program Files\Avast4\ashWebSv.exe
O23 - Service: Intel® Quick Resume Technology Drivers (ELService) - Intel Corporation - C:\Program Files\Intel\IntelDH\Intel(R) Quick Resume Technology\ELService.exe
O23 - Service: FLEXnet Licensing Service - Acresso Software Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Macrovision Shared\FLEXnet Publisher\FNPLicensingService.exe
O23 - Service: Google Software Updater (gusvc) - Google - C:\Program Files\Google\Common\Google Updater\GoogleUpdaterService.exe
O23 - Service: Intel(R) Matrix Storage Event Monitor (IAANTMon) - Intel Corporation - C:\Program Files\Intel\Intel Matrix Storage Manager\iaantmon.exe
O23 - Service: InstallDriver Table Manager (IDriverT) - Macrovision Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\Driver\11\Intel 32\IDriverT.exe
O23 - Service: iPod Service - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
O23 - Service: Java Quick Starter (JavaQuickStarterService) - Sun Microsystems, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jqs.exe
O23 - Service: Logitech Bluetooth Service (LBTServ) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Logitech\Bluetooth\LBTSERV.EXE (file missing)
O23 - Service: LiveUpdate - Symantec Corporation - C:\PROGRA~1\Symantec\LIVEUP~1\LUCOMS~1.EXE
O23 - Service: LVCOMSer - Logitech Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\LogiShrd\LVCOMSER\LVComSer.exe
O23 - Service: Process Monitor (LVPrcSrv) - Logitech Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\LogiShrd\LVMVFM\LVPrcSrv.exe
O23 - Service: M-Audio Micro Installer (MAudioMicroService) - Avid Technology, Inc. - C:\Program Files\M-Audio\M-Audio Micro\MAUSBMRInst.exe
O23 - Service: M-Audio CMIDI Installer (MA_CMIDI_InstallerService) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\M-Audio MA_CMIDI\MA_CMIDI_Inst.exe
O23 - Service: Intel NCS NetService (NetSvc) - Intel(R) Corporation - C:\Program Files\Intel\PROSetWired\NCS\Sync\NetSvc.exe
O23 - Service: Pure Networks Platform Service (nmservice) - Cisco Systems, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Pure Networks Shared\Platform\nmsrvc.exe
O23 - Service: PostgreSQL Database Server 8.2 (pgsql-8.2) - PostgreSQL Global Development Group - C:\Program Files\PostgreSQL\8.2\bin\pg_ctl.exe
O23 - Service: TuneUp Drive Defrag Service (TuneUp.Defrag) - TuneUp Software - C:\WINDOWS\System32\TuneUpDefragService.exe
O23 - Service: TuneUp Program Statistics Service (TuneUp.ProgramStatisticsSvc) - TuneUp Software - C:\WINDOWS\System32\TUProgSt.exe

--
End of file - 10186 bytes

That's all I know to do for now, please help! Thanks.


----------



## pokerpoopy (Oct 15, 2009)

help me please!


----------

